# New Here



## cptsesso

hi, new here and just conceiving and going to be mum soon. I am from Australia!


----------



## oliv

Welcome!!! happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi cptsesso

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## drudai

Welcome. :flower:


----------



## bcuny125

Yayy!!!! Here's to a happy healthy 9 mos momma!! Welcome &#127804;


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and congratulations :)


----------

